# Barking at visiters...



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a gardener here today, for the first time, to help get the garden tidy for the winter. Maisie is barking continually at him and I'm not sure what to do ... if I close the back door she stands there looking through (it is glass) and barks. If I leave it open she goes outside and barks. He will be here for 3 hours so is could get really tedious! (Bess is quite happy with him here and hasn't barked once.)

I just spent about 10/15 mins out in the garden with treats (Origen) and fed her quite close to him ... also he took some treats to give her. She was very nervous about taking them from him. 

She always barks when someone is at the front door. My friend popped in for cup of tea earlier and she barked for a while but did settle (she knows the friend).

Should I shut her in or leave door open in the hope she gets used to him? Should I squirt her with water (instinct tells me no) ... but don't quite know what will help. Should I give treats to all visiters offer to Maisie?

Any suggestions gratefully accepted!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww sweet little Maisie, I've only met her a couple of times but can see that the world is a big scary place for her. She is probably barking as she is wary of the visitors and is warning you all to be on guard for this potential danger. If you stay calm and give her distraction and treats, for as long as it takes but don't pick her up and take her away, then you transmit to her that you can see the danger too but you're not scared and it's OK for the people to be there. If you squirt water at a nervous dog then you are reinforcing the BAD in the experience and she will be even more nervous the next time. J xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> If you stay calm and give her distraction and treats, for as long as it takes but don't pick her up and take her away, then you transmit to her that you can see the danger too but you're not scared and it's OK for the people to be there.


Thanks Julia ... that makes perfect sense, and I have been feeding Orijen to her at various places in the garden and around the gardener (she took one bit from him but too nervous to take any more). She barked for an hour, coming in from time to time for a drink ... then settled for a while ... I made one small noise in the kitchen which set her off again ...

I will stick with it with the treats and keeping calm ... Bess is a great example for her to copy, very calm and inquisitive. 

This could be a difficulty with decorators also .... have been putting it off for same reason!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Just in case anyone thinks I'm a bad cockapoo mum, I did try and socialise Maisie with dogs and people when young ... she was poorly when we got her and was very fearful as a puppy. She has improved considerably and is very affectionate ... but does remain a nervy and timid dog. We love her though.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes treats and comfort should work, Oakley is a barker and will let me know as soon as someone steps on the drive, I reassure him I know someone is there and then he stops.. I look at it as if he was doing a job protecting the house... they bark for so many different reasons ..

I think as long as you can stop the barking when enough is enough then thats good going ... sorry I can't help much ... :S

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Just in case anyone thinks I'm a bad cockapoo mum, I did try and socialise Maisie with dogs and people when young ... she was poorly when we got her and was very fearful as a puppy. She has improved considerably and is very affectionate ... but does remain a nervy and timid dog. We love her though.


No one on here thinks anything bad of you .... we know you too well  Maisie is a lucky girl having you xxx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sue
I apologise  for my comments like 'get out there and do some training' I really had no idea that you had these problem's with Maisie. However, I think it sounds like your doing a great job with her

I can't add to Julia's sound advice

Good luck Mick


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh sounds like Maisie is just nervous  love her ... you are doing everything you can Sue ... xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have just started to experience this with Daisy. My plan is to have some sausages (her absolute favourite) and get the visitors to give her them! I am not sure if it will work but I want her to associate visitors with nice things.

You definitely are not a bad Cockapoo Mummy!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I have just started to experience this with Daisy. My plan is to have some sausages (her absolute favourite) and get the visitors to give her them! I am not sure if it will work but I want her to associate visitors with nice things.
> 
> You definitely are not a bad Cockapoo Mummy!


Thanks Sarah. That sounds like a good plan for Daisy ... I hope it works for you, do let me know.

Maisie did eventually settle while the gardener was here ... but if he spoke or moved around she started barking again. I was aware, after a while, that I should not give treats as a reward for barking! ... so just stayed with her and gave reward when she quietened, even if just for a short time.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

We're having this same problem with Izzie, it's only when men she doesn't know come in to the house, she did it with the guy servicing the boiler & the guy fitting my sisters carpet & my mums friend from work, not sure why she's just started doing it this past month, she was always fine before :S It's strange, so not tpp sure what we could do about it either, so a helpful thread  Thanks x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sue well done ... I hope the gardener got on with the job even with the lovely Maisie giving out a bark


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Sue well done ... I hope the gardener got on with the job even with the lovely Maisie giving out a bark


Yes he was very kind and said he didn't mind the noise at all ... do hope Maisie remembers him next week and it's not back to square one!

How is little Picnic doing? x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Rufus sounds like JoJo's Oakley. He always barks a warning if anyone comes to the door or someone he doesn't know comes into the house (invited!). I now thank him and tell him he's a good boy for letting me know and I then tell him 'quiet' ......he shuts up ....... most of the time! Seems to work for us. Good luck with your efforts with Maisie.

Karen xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sue
> I apologise  for my comments like 'get out there and do some training' I really had no idea that you had these problem's with Maisie. However, I think it sounds like your doing a great job with her


Thanks Mick. I won't make her compete at the Cockapoo Olympics if she's stressed out ... she'll be doing well just being somewhere new with unfamiliar people/dogs. Bess will be happy to join in the competition though.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Just in case anyone thinks I'm a bad cockapoo mum, I did try and socialise Maisie with dogs and people when young ... she was poorly when we got her and was very fearful as a puppy. She has improved considerably and is very affectionate ... but does remain a nervy and timid dog. We love her though.


Oh Sue, no-one could ever think you're a bad mummy 
:hug:


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh Sue, no-one could ever think you're a bad mummy
> :hug:


Thanks Ali  ... and everyone else, for the kind comments.


----------

